# Which Strain to Choose?



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys, happy new year to you all. Wishing you all the best

I am going to pick up now but I'm not sure which strain to choose (picking up g13xlambsbread for sure) out of these 3:

LSD
Skywalker og
Firewalker og

How would you rank them 1-3 and why? Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## drolove (Jan 1, 2013)

skywalker
firewalker
lsd

ill start by saying ive never grey any of these but i DO do a lot of strain research. skywalker seems like the best og cut we have today but again never grew it but i do currently have a 1 month old skywalker growing right now. super excited about it. not at all familiar with firewalker but its an OG so i chose it over the lsd because the lsd is just too plain of a strain for me. kinda boring but i do have it on my list of strains i want to grow some day because of its know "trippy" effects. deff be something i grow WAY down the road though because i have SO MANY more strains that are way better to grow for now. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey thanks a lot bro. I'm kinda leaning towards LSD just because of the trippy effects that people say it produces. But then again skywalker is better quality bud so I dont know which to choose lol. I might just flip a coin and choose between lsd and sky.


----------



## drolove (Jan 1, 2013)

ya your going to get higher quality and a higher yield as well with skywalker. but hey if both are just as good to you flip a coin or grow both? you can buy single seeds for each of those strains.


----------



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya true that. Ya I probably will end up doing that...not growing it though, picking up from a nearby clinic


----------



## drolove (Jan 1, 2013)

oh ok! well then deff buy a little of both! lol or all 3 in that case!


----------



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol I would if I had the money man. I dont yet. Plus I want an eighth from 2 of em and one gram of exclusive og (they dont let you get more than a gram at a time of it so I'm thinkin its some strong stuff). g13xlambs bread is a for sure.


----------



## drolove (Jan 1, 2013)

cooldude025 said:


> lol I would if I had the money man. I dont yet. Plus I want an eighth from 2 of em and one gram of exclusive og (they dont let you get more than a gram at a time of it so I'm thinkin its some strong stuff)


could be strong but most likey just they dont have much of it. its an OG so its gotta be good ;p


----------



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe that. Yup


----------



## Slipon (Jan 1, 2013)

I just grew my fist few LSD and if your looking for effect and like getting stoned the "hard way" not knowing what hit you LSD is what your looking for, well I don't know them others never grew em, but compared to the Violator Kush I grew before they blew the kush away by mile`s 

the femi LSD from Barney's I grew was very sticky and smelly, citrus like and full of thricoms and had brod leaves and grew very bushy, I like it and is on my seccon run now 

a few pics of it from my fist run:


----------



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow man, that is amazing. You just changed my mind lol, I'm going with an eighth of g13xlambs bread, eighth of LSD, and a gram of exclusive og.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 1, 2013)

lsd is top notch space cadet herb


----------



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

cant wait to try it dude


----------



## cooldude025 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just checked their menu online, and LSD has been available for 2 months it says, while firewalker and skywalker have been restocked since last week. I hope this is a good strain of LSD


----------

